# Do Tortoises Talk?



## Kirsten_Lenz (Mar 1, 2012)

Do anybody else's tortoises vocalize to the owners? Mine chirps at me quite a bit when I talk to her. It's kinda like she's answering questions. And when she wants out of her soaking tub she taps her beak a few times on the side and looks at me until I take her out. Just wondered if anyone else has talkative torts.

Oh, and all my tortoise books say they pass semi solid urates but mine *never* has. She just has plain clear or yellowish urine. Normal or is something wrong?

Kirsten && Ellie (5 yr old female Redfoot)


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 2, 2012)

The only noises I get are Joe are the squeaks when he strains for a poo or when he's mating woth something.

Urates, I believe,are species dependent. Meds like Joe pass them, but not all species do.

What specoes is your tort?


----------



## Talka (Mar 2, 2012)

Redfoot? I think if she's well-hydrated it's normal not to have urates. Not sure on that.

Sheldon hasn't vocalized anything, but I know when he wants out of his bath, and I know he never wants me to take him back inside after his outdoor time! He claws my hand off every time we go back in the house.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 2, 2012)

Kobe didn't start talking until he was 2. Oh, what a joyous day it was when he finally said "DADA!"

LOL...sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## hlester22 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine will squeak every once in a while. Not the same sound as when they pull their head in fast. It's usually when they get startled.


----------



## ascott (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine are the strong silent type.....they leer into your soul and BAM... I instantly know what they want........lol....couldn't stop myself....


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine has never made a noise  
But she is a stalker


----------



## Jacob (Mar 2, 2012)

They do make nosies sometimes breathing, playing with there beak.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 2, 2012)

My tort made a noise just last week.
I feed him his food and after 15 minutes i took it away because there was a lot still on the plate, then i walked away to get ready and i heard little barking noises and he was staring at me when i walked over, he was mad i took the food away, so i gave him a few more pieces and he stopped.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 2, 2012)

ascott said:


> Mine are the strong silent type.....they leer into your soul and BAM... I instantly know what they want........lol....couldn't stop myself....


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 2, 2012)

I am so jealous  Betty never makes a noise


----------



## dmmj (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine tells me to do things. But I am able to ignore them most of the time.


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2012)

My male sulcata makes this loud honking/quacking sound everyday. Kind of a "Wh'a, Wh'a, Wh'a!!!" You can hear him even from neighboring ranches...


----------



## tortoises101 (Mar 3, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Mine tells me to do things. But I am able to ignore them most of the time.



ROTFL


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 3, 2012)

I've heard Bowser squeak once when she was pooping. I have also heard her burp a couple of times when she was eating really fast and recorded it and put it on Youtube


----------



## cherylim (Mar 3, 2012)

Emrys does the kind of chirping thing when he sees food he knows he likes. Peppers and tomatoes do it.


----------



## Kirsten_Lenz (Mar 5, 2012)

My Tortoise is a non-flashy Redfoot (I just mean she's not a bright ol' cherryhead) but she has squeaked, chirped and everything in between since I first got her. She chirps loudest when she sees me putting out her favourite after-bath snack of strawberries, cherry/and/or/grape tomatoes and pineapple. Ellie is just CRAZY about pineapple. I've never seen a tortoise do a burnout to get food til her. I guess I must make her really happy then if she talks to me this much! I've never heard her burp though. Fart, yes .... a lot. 

Yesterday I cut Ellie's back toenails as they were getting long and were curling under her foot. I only nicked 1 quick and it bled for only a few seconds but Ellie took it like a champ and made no noise or protest.

Kirsten && Ellie (female Redfoot 5 yrs apprx)


----------



## laramie (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder that myself, I did see a video on youtube of a tortoise barking!


----------



## terryo (Mar 5, 2012)

I have never heard a sound from any of mine....ever. Not from a box turtle or a Cherry Head. But, my dogs never shut up....ever.


----------



## batchick (Mar 10, 2012)

I didn't think they made noises, but I was soaking Ned just now and he made a strange little crying type noise as he was easing himself out. I was soaking him because he seemed to be constipated and lethargic after I was away and had a housesitter looking after him. So, perhaps the noise was a sign of him not feeling great.


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> My male sulcata makes this loud honking/quacking sound everyday. Kind of a "Wh'a, Wh'a, Wh'a!!!" You can hear him even from neighboring ranches...



Hahahaha, babies are coming your way!


----------

